# Northern Lights



## briansheel (Apr 18, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good site for the MH in scotland to see the norhtern lights? Also the best time to go, autumn or winter?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I thought the Northern Lights were the streetlamps in Newcastle.











until I discovered Smirnoff.

Other than that, I have no idea, apart from the fact I saw the Aurora from the top of a mountain near Gairloch.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

We live just north of the central belt and have seen them half a dozen or so times over the last five years. 
The best views come from anywhere that is well out of the towns where light polution wont dilute what you're seeing. A moonless night is also an advantage.
Winter is the best time as the nights grow to full darkness earlier.

http://www.dcs.lancs.ac.uk/iono/aurorawatch/introduction.html

This link will take you to a site which is a mine of info on the subject and forecasts auroras too. The only problem is that auroras work on an 11 year cycle goverened by sun spot peaks. The Peak was in 2002 so were right at the bottom of the curve now.

Bob


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bandaid said:


> I saw the Aurora from the top of a mountain near Gairloch.


Is that a euphemism for something?

Dougie.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

The further North you can go the better to see the Aurora's. Unfortunately most camp sites close at the end of October so you may have to do some searching around. Would recommend the Shetland Islands if you fancy wild camping though the weather can only be described as unpredictable.

From my Latitude (57.4 North) and with a good sea horizon, we see maybe ten Aurora's that I would call fair every year, meaning not just white and green but red and blue flares as well, and maybe 20+ white and greens. Best we have seen was 1998 which was truely amazing.
Best time really is any dark night but usually January and February produce some good ones. Unfortunately you also need clear skies which can be a problem that time of year.
There is no guarantee you will see one but there are quite a few websites that give indications of when there might be one. High sunspot numbers usually (but not always) produce some of the bigger aurora's.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Northern lights*

Hi to all

It is an advantage when you live in the Shetland Islands,

The best i have seen, was mainly silver/white with a small amount of red and green, from the west north west, through north, to the east north east, horizon to horizon,

A truly magnificent sight, one you will never forget,


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

For those interested in the Northern Lights, there are several holiday firms that offer charter flights at night time to hopefully see the lights. I am struggling to think of the names of the tour firms, but from memory Omega Holidays based near Lancaster may offer such trips. 

Thank you very much for the photo by the way. 

Russell


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Couple of useful sites:
http://www.dcs.lancs.ac.uk/iono/aurorawatch/
http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/
http://www.spaceweather.com/

Look for geomagnetic activity and there is a good chance of an aurora. 
The 'Soho site does give some pre warning of possible activty but only a couple of hours warning at very most.

Forgot also to mention that if you live away from light polution, i.e towns, street lights etc, there is a better chance of seeing aurora's.

Of course I have an interest in auroral activty, as a radio amateur I use them regularly as a reflector to bounce signals to the South (and East) while beaming North, you have to hear the doppler effects to realise how difficult this can be, but good fun.
Martin.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

asprn said:


> bandaid said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the Aurora from the top of a mountain near Gairloch.
> ...


Certainly not.

Whats a euphemism? 8O


----------

